# I’m gonna try the one month one method thing.



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

So, I feel like ZZ is kinda failing me, and I just don’t know what I can do besides grind solves. I know EOcross, my F2L is really fast , and my last layer is meh. Idk, I just feel like ZZ isn’t the way. So for the rest of this month, I’m gonna use CFOP (because I was already a previous CFOP main) and the in January, ima use Roux for the whole month, and in February petrus, and in March, I want to try tripod. I really like the idea of tripod as a method (also if you guys know of any tripod tutorials that are up to date, send em this way). After the end, I will decide if I want to change methods. I’m probably also gonna use the relative methods that correspond to 4x4 in my months. Send your opinion, and every week I will update on my progression. I’m also gonna add freefop to the list.

EDIT: I’m gonna just do a week of tripod and then the rest of that month do freeFOP.

Month one week one: CFOP
Current average: 17
Goal average: 15
I got a lot better at look ahead this week, learned quite a few oll’s, and got my times half a second faster.
================================
Month one week two: CFOP
Current average: 16.5
Goal average: 15
================================
Month one week three: CFOP
Current average: 16.5 still 
Goal average: 15
================================
Month one week 4: CFOP
Current average: Crazy drop, about 15.4
Goal average: 15
================================
My final thoughts on CFOP:
CFOP is A method that can get me very good times. I improved like crazy and I found a way to make your solves faster than if you just went right into it. I’ve been doing an ao12 OH before I do 2H, and it makes my times a lot faster. That’s how I got my ao100 down to 15.2. So, I think CFOP is a very good method, but it’s not as fun to solve with CFOP as it is with Roux or ZZ.
================================
Going to finish learning OLL: 43/57
Need to make my look ahead better during F2L//Done
Need to become at least yellow and white color neutral
Need to plan one F2L pair during Inspection//Partially
================================
Month One Week One: Roux
Current Average: 32
Goal Average: Sub 20
================================
Month Two Week Two: Roux
Current Average: 28
Goal Average: Sub 20
================================
Month Two Week Three: Roux
Current Average: Sub 27
Goal Average: Sub 20
================================
Month Two Week 4: Roux
Current Average: 24
Goal Average: Sub 20
================================
Need to finish CxLL
Need to learn all the EO cases with algs
Need to improve L6E Recognition
Work on planning the whole first block


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

That’s actually kind of sad . You’re already doing pretty well, and nothing comes out of giving up a method you’ve been working on for a long time. Just find more things to do! Learn ZBLL, plan out into F2L maybe, etc. And grinding is part of life. You learn something, then practise it until you’re comfortable with it.

But of course, it’s your choice. I actually almost switched to Roux around sub 40 with Petrus once, but luckily I got bamfoozled by LSE (I can now do it) and switched back to Petrus. And now I’m sub 24 with it.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> That’s actually kind of sad . You’re already doing pretty well, and nothing comes out of giving up a method you’ve been working on for a long time. Just find more things to do! Learn ZBLL, plan out into F2L maybe, etc. And grinding is part of life. You learn something, then practise it until you’re comfortable with it.


I do understand this but I feel like ZZ is kinda on a roadblock for me. I grind solves but I don’t find much improvement. Plus Roux is really hype right now and people are getting crazy with it. The main reason for this is because I feel like other methods have potential to improve quickly. So in the end, I may not choose to switch or, I may become method neutral. But you never know.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I do understand this but I feel like ZZ is kinda on a roadblock for me. I grind solves but I don’t find much improvement. Plus Roux is really hype right now and people are getting crazy with it. The main reason for this is because I feel like other methods have potential to improve quickly. So in the end, I may not choose to switch or, I may become method neutral. But you never know.


Ok, your choice then 
It would be nice to be method neutral.


----------



## Caden :) (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I do understand this but I feel like ZZ is kinda on a roadblock for me. I grind solves but I don’t find much improvement. Plus Roux is really hype right now and people are getting crazy with it. The main reason for this is because I feel like other methods have potential to improve quickly. So in the end, I may not choose to switch or, I may become method neutral. But you never know.


If you're already good with ZZ you should definitely switch to CFOP. It's a pretty similar concept except CFOP is much better. I wouldn't really recommend Roux because you will have to start all over, but with CFOP your F2L fundamentals and last layer should carry over.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh and also I can help you with the first two steps of Tripod by the way.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh and also I can help you with the first two steps of Tripod by the way.


I know how to do the first two steps. I have trouble with the last f2l pair.


CadenG05 said:


> If you're already good with ZZ you should definitely switch to CFOP. It's a pretty similar concept except CFOP is much better. I wouldn't really recommend Roux because you will have to start all over, but with CFOP your F2L fundamentals and last layer should carry over.


I used to use cfop, so I know about this.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

I think I’m also gonna try freefop in April. @xyzzy do you have any tips for freefop?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 9, 2019)

Congratulations on being open minded and willing to learn new things. This is a great quality that will get you far in life.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2019)

Trying one method for a month is something I wanted to do for a long time, but never had the commitment to do so.
Best of luck!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So, I feel like ZZ is kinda failing me, and I just don’t know what I can do besides grind solves. I know EOcross, my F2L is really fast , and my last layer is meh. Idk, I just feel like ZZ isn’t the way. So for the rest of this month, I’m gonna use CFOP (because I was already a previous CFOP main) and the in January, ima use Roux for the whole month, and in February petrus, and in March, I want to try tripod. I really like the idea of tripod as a method (also if you guys know of any tripod tutorials that are up to date, send em this way). After the end, I will decide if I want to change methods. I’m probably also gonna use the relative methods that correspond to 4x4 in my months. Send your opinion, and every week I will update on my progression. I’m also gonna add freefop to the list.
> 
> Month one week one: CFOP
> ================================
> ...


Nice! I’ve done this in the past to gain new experience and keep cubing fresh. It’s always refreshing and fun to do. Personally, I wouldn’t try a whole month of tripod, but maybe a few days might be enough just for you to try.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 10, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I think I’m also gonna try freefop in April. @xyzzy do you have any tips for freefop?


Do two hundred FMC attempts to gitgud at blockbuilding.

(… Just kidding? I mean, "freeFOP" is pretty vaguely defined as just "CFOP, but you get to move some steps around". I just kinda do whatever.)


----------



## RyanP12 (Dec 10, 2019)

If your interested in EO +CP into ~84 alg 1LLL(2GLL) try 2GR, Briggs, ZZ-D, or really anything were you start with EO, then 2x2x3, then you can solve CP into 2Gen rest of F2L and 2GLL. LEOR is also a good method.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 10, 2019)

So for March I’m just gonna do a week of the not so popular but interesting methods and if I like any of them I will do a month of them in April.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2019)

You should add PCMS and Hexagonal Francisco to the list 


Spoiler



specifically the version of HF where you solve a petrus block & one F2L pair & the last E-layer edge, then EODF and CLS, then PLL


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 10, 2019)

Aerma said:


> You should add PCMS and Hexagonal Francisco to the list
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ok. I feel like ima just do like all the methods in the world lol


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

How about CFCE? And Petrus if it isn't on the list already.

Oh, and if you want to try and learn a thousand algs or so in a month, you could learn full ZB


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 18, 2019)

So I updated the main post, and I can say, CFOP is much faster than ZZ, but, CFOP is not near as fun for me. So I’ll keep going this month, a little late on the posts, but that’s okay. I think I can reach sub 16 by the end of this month but I don’t know about sub 15. anyway, two more weeks of cfop.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 18, 2019)

Try waterman ! It has a high alg count (152, 30 with simplified waterman), but it's a great method.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 19, 2019)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Try waterman ! It has a high alg count (152, 30 with simplified waterman), but it's a great method.


Proudly.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

Do Heise.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 19, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Do Heise.


Um ok


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 19, 2019)

So since I’ve gotten so many requests, I’m going to compile a list of methods that I’m going to do.
-CFOP | DECEMBER
-Roux | JANUARY
-Petrus | FEBRUARY
-Tripod | REST OF MARCH AFTER HF
-CFCE | WEEK 1 OF MARCH
-Waterman | WEEK 2 OF MARCH
-Hexagonal Fransisco | WEEK 3 OF MARCH
-PCMS | WEEK 1 OF APRIL
-Heise | WEEK 2 OF APRIL
-freeFOP | WEEK 3 OF APRIL 
-LEOR | MAY
-Maybe some method with EO to CP to 2GLL | REST OF APRIL


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 19, 2019)

You should change the title to "I'm gonna try the one month four methods thing."


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 27, 2019)

So I updated original post, I only have a few more days for CFOP, and then Roux time!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 27, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So I updated original post, I only have a few more days for CFOP, and then Roux time!


Epic win!

EDIT:

Roux is fun. Let me give you some pointers to have a very fun month of Roux.


Don’t time your solves for the first couple of days. You don’t need to, and it allows you to experiment with blockbuilding.
Experiment with blockbuilding early. Figure out different ways to solve blocks. Watch Kian’s videos
Work on LSE. LSE is the hardest part for CFOP and ZZers to master. If you’re used to ZZ (as you are), F2B will be easier for you then most. LSE will require your attention.
Have Fun!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 31, 2019)

Put my final thoughts on original post, and will be starting with Roux tomorrow! Stay tuned.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

How's roux going ?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 13, 2020)

Ya qbout that, I’ve been kinda busy and forgot to edit post, so I will do that rn.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 21, 2020)

So apparently, I forgot to save the main post, and all my stuff isnt written anymore so I have to rewite everything for roux.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Need to finish CxLL



CxLL is CLL for 3x3. CMLL is for Roux.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> CxLL is CLL for 3x3. CMLL is for Roux.


COLL is for CFOP, and CMLL is for Roux but I’m sayin CxLL because I’m using CMLL and the COLL I already know.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 22, 2020)

So I was looking at the list of methods page on the wiki, and I found Sledgehog, a method similar to tripod but not as hard to do on last step. The only problem with this, is that not all the algs are generated, so I have nowhere to get some of the algs.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 23, 2020)

Guys I need one more method to do, cuz I think I’m going to do one month of tripod AND sledgehog. Any one have a recommendation?


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Guys I need one more method to do, cuz I think I’m going to do one month of tripod AND sledgehog. Any one have a recommendation?



Pikas**t 

You could also do a ZZ variant, see if you want to just go with a different version of your current main method


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So since I’ve gotten so many requests, I’m going to compile a list of methods that I’m going to do.
> -CFOP | DECEMBER
> -Roux | JANUARY
> -Petrus | FEBRUARY
> ...



Chances are you're not gonna end up going with something like hexagonal Francisco. Maybe it'd be smarter to just do Roux, CFOP, Petrus, and maybe a couple ZZ variants.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Chances are you're not gonna end up going with something like hexagonal Francisco. Maybe it'd be smarter to just do Roux, CFOP, Petrus, and maybe a couple ZZ variants.


HF is very interesting, and I’m doing it for a week so it shouldnt be to boring or bad.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Guys I need one more method to do, cuz I think I’m going to do one month of tripod AND sledgehog. Any one have a recommendation?


Intuitive commutators/3-style or a blind method


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 23, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Intuitive commutators/3-style or a blind method


The only problem, is I don’t even know blind, how to do some coms, and it would be really slow prob.
Edit: Also, Russo is an option.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 23, 2020)

According to this reddit there is a method known as Ribbon


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/8k0lyq

And 2GR


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/63y9sy


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> The only problem, is I don’t even know blind, how to do some coms, and it would be really slow prob.
> Edit: Also, Russo is an option.


That’s true but you could definitely learn it pretty easily, have a gateway into blind, and potentially gain a better understanding of the cube


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 23, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Guys I need one more method to do, cuz I think I’m going to do one month of tripod AND sledgehog. Any one have a recommendation?


Portico or Shadowslice-Snow columns


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

Update? Also if you're looking for another method do Petrus-W


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 6, 2020)

Sorry, I’ve been sick for a while and haven’t been updating. I guess my petrus month is over. On to something I don’t remember lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

TRIPOD TIME


----------



## Chris_Cube (Mar 7, 2020)

I would recommend Salvia or WaterRoux which is pretty new and unique. Or try Skis Method which is also very fun


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 7, 2020)

Do Hawaiian Kociemba


----------



## Chris_Cube (Mar 8, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Do Hawaiian Kociemba


Where do we find HKPLL and HKOLL Algs? There is no working link


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Chris_Cube said:


> Where do we find HKPLL and HKOLL Algs? There is no working link


@ProStar is genning them, and you can figure out some by an M move setup to a OLL or PLL


----------



## ProStar (Mar 8, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> @ProStar is genning them, and you can figure out some by an M move setup to a OLL or PLL



I've never genned algs for an undeveloped alg set before, so I got no clue how it will take. Also you can just insert the cross edge with M' U2 M and then do PLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never genned algs for an undeveloped alg set before, so I got no clue how it will take. Also you can just *insert the cross edge with M' U2 M and then do PLL*


That is a Cardinal Sin. Heresy of the highest order. 
No seriously, why not just do the last edge during F2L then?
Edit:I mean no offence


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never genned algs for an undeveloped alg set before, so I got no clue how it will take. Also you can just insert the cross edge with M' U2 M and then do PLL


Can't you just use cube explorer to choose the amout of pieces and orientation and stuff like that ?


----------



## Chris_Cube (Mar 8, 2020)

I know this is possible, but the problem is, when I tried it, that the algs always destroyed the other layers...


----------



## ProStar (Mar 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Can't you just use cube explorer to choose the amout of pieces and orientation and stuff like that ?



Yeah, but I have to figure out each unique case first


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Bumpity Bump Bump

Any updates?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

No lol.
im not doing it anymore. I haven’t been cubing like at all.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

What do you average with ZZ?


----------



## PizzaCuber (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola. So, I’m gonna start cubing again because my yo-yos keep going dead on me, so this is all I have when it rains for a week and I can’t go mountain biking... So I’m gonna make a new main post at the end of this page.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok, here we go.



Current list:

Month One: Roux
Month Two: Petrus
Month Three: LEOR
Month Four: FreeFOP.

very basic at the moment. Will star with roux on November 1st. I will commit!


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Oct 28, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to do this, I would recommend doing your own thread because this thread was initially made by and for another person so it would make sense if you started your own.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Oct 28, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> If you're going to do this, I would recommend doing your own thread because this thread was initially made by and for another person so it would make sense if you started your own.


That other person was me, I made a second account and went afk on the other one. Most people here now probably werent here when that happened.


----------

